

Keeping up with the YCombinators - rokhayakebe
http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/19/ten-y-combinator-companies-that-want-to-revolutionize-social-networking-search-databases-and-anything-else-you-can-think-of/

======
fortes
That is some perfect Hacker News linkbait. Great for those covered ... but
otherwise, no insight at all.

~~~
rokhayakebe
what interests HN users if not their own startup? answer: YC funded startups.

------
ntoshev
I have been posting job ads on Google AdWords to do what Sniptalent is
promising to advertisers: make my ad appear on relevant sites, and target
people who are not actively looking for a job. Is Sniptalent just a better
packaging of that idea, or there is more to it?

~~~
pchristensen
They screen sites that want to show their widget, so they know ads are going
to be on good sites. They let advertisers choose institutions (eg Stanford) or
companies (Google) to target and then targets ads based on IP addresses. And
the ads work very nicely - instead of leaving the page, you get a lightbox so
you can go right back to your page.

~~~
ntoshev
Targeting by IP adress with such granularity is interesting indeed... thanks!

